# Quarantine - Why? What? Where? Who? and How?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

There are soooooo many threads asking this, i thought maybe if we wrote a 'big' special thread it may become a sticky?
Im not too great with wording or spelling (dyslexic) so excuse me, and i will try my best!



*Why?*

Why do it? Firstly, it gives you a chance to check your new animal out, see if its healthy, eating and so on. (Before adding it to your collection) To see if it has problems eating or weeing to check its weight. To check it out throughly. It may have parasites, worms, mites etc. The time (normally 3 months upwards) will and should show signs of illness. By looking at a gecko in a shop, it may look ok, but give in a week or so, it could loose weight rapidly or have runny stoools etc. If you worry that anything or somthign isnt quite right, go to your vets for a check up and a feacle (sp) test.

* What?*

What actually is quarantine? Its where you keep and check out your animal. They could have a range of problems from.. mites to shedding issues to MBD to crypto. These could hurt harm or even kill your collection.

*Where?*

Keep the animal AWAY from your others.. so not in the same tank. And if possible, and preferable.. away from others, in a different room. In a sterile enviroment.

*Who?*

It doesnt matter who you get you geckos/snakes etc from.. no matter how ''good'' they are its still easy to have problems with the animal.. so giving the excuse of.. ''it was a good shop'' isnt good enough.

*How?*

Keep away from you collection. Wash hands clothes throughly. Use antibacterial wash and so on.

And lastly..

Its up to you, its your choice. But think of the animal, getting a new (for example) leo, and just shoving it in a tank with a leo you already own.. not only is your new leo at risk now you old one is too. And it isnt always a case of.. ''its only mites - easily treated'' it could one day be.. ''my gecko has crypto - what is it?'' <-- that is..basically the death of your gecko, the ones it was with, and possibley the rest of your collection..

Think of your animals, please dont rush in to things.

Gina

p.s i think i did alright?! lol


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi!

Good idea! How about mentioning taking a faeces sample to the vet to rule out parasites etc... should be a sticky though! Nice one!

Anna.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Very good hun...hope it becomes sticky as soooo many people ask about this. x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

done!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

:no1: Sticky!!!
good one Freeky :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> :no1: Sticky!!!
> good one Freeky :2thumb:



thankyyyyyyyyy


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

a good one for both begginers and the experianced to read, deffinatly sticky material


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

DRACSAT said:


> a good one for both begginers and the experianced to read, deffinatly sticky material


whoop whoop


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Very good and intresting. Should be made a sticky!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Very good and intresting. Should be made a sticky!


Thanky


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Like Glue.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

GothGirl said:


> Like Glue.


hehe!!


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree, need a sticky on this ,especially for newcomers to reps who probably do not know about quaranteen.Well done Ginax:no1:


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep definatley should be made a sticky 

Good job x


----------



## Lil_Elphie (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree! Deffo should be a sticky! Sometimes people post really complicated stuff on here that is too much for the old nogin, but this is simple and understandable!! Great job! :no1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

it probably wont become a sticky, but i hope it gets bumped up every now and then.


----------



## gekox (Feb 8, 2008)

Very good, everyone should read it. Better be careful and save pets. ots of dangerous bugs are out there. Good job mate


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

gekox said:


> Very good, everyone should read it. Better be careful and save pets. ots of dangerous bugs are out there. Good job mate





thanky


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> it probably wont become a sticky, but i hope it gets bumped up every now and then.


Bumping up :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> Bumping up :2thumb:


hehe thanky


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

Really great sticky - good advice to people getting new animals for their collections.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sallyconyers said:


> Really great sticky - good advice to people getting new animals for their collections.


hopefulyl new ish peope will read it hehe


----------



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

Very informative thread and Gina has pointed out a lot of good points!! Definitely sticky material ! : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

CTI_Perrin said:


> Very informative thread and Gina has pointed out a lot of good points!! Definitely sticky material ! : victory:


 :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Very helpful. Hopefully will become sticky as i defo think it should be 

Ed


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bump think its needed again hehe!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

> bump think its needed again hehe!


and again : victory:


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone know why this isn't a sticky yet?????


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

hollypops said:


> Anyone know why this isn't a sticky yet?????


 nope :lol2:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe a mod hasn't seen it yet. I personally think it should be a sticky though because it is very simply put and easy to understand. New keepers will benefit from this greatly!


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

i think this hsould be a sticky, it is very informative, and a free bump for this thread


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm still wondering why this isn't a sticky yet :hmm:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Concise and informative-sticky material.


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

repkid said:


> Maybe a mod hasn't seen it yet. I personally think it should be a sticky though because it is very simply put and easy to understand. New keepers will benefit from this greatly!


I agree!!! Sticky pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lmao, it will never be, hay ho! if someone bumps it every now and then, itll be fine


----------



## Kelly84 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Thank you for writing this, i was unsure about quarantining new Reptiles but u have made is so easy for me to understand i feel less nervous about getting a new Gecko :2thumb:*


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Kelly84 said:


> *Thank you for writing this, i was unsure about quarantine new Reptiles but u have made is so easy for me to understand i feel less nervous about getting a new Gecko :2thumb:*



thankyou, just remmeebr there re alot of really in depth things out there, if you have time do read them too


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

bumpety bump up


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Bump.....again


----------



## rich_ (Apr 30, 2009)

this was wickedd!
deff should be sticky! 
thankyouuu


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bump up


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Has anyone got any idea why this hasn't been made a sticky yet? There have been enough calls for it surely? :?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

olivine said:


> Has anyone got any idea why this hasn't been made a sticky yet? There have been enough calls for it surely? :?


Mods are in charge im affraid, and its probably beacause its not complex enough, as in my english isnt brilliant, lol


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> Mods are in charge im affraid, and its probably beacause its not complex enough, as in my english isnt brilliant, lol



But that's just plan daft! Surely something doesn't need to be complex to merit being elevated to sticky-dom? And there is nothing wrong with your English; all the points you raised were perfectly clear and concise. Given that your post contained such excellent advice, it seems a real shame that it hasn't been made a sticky 

*Goes off to hunt down a mod*


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

olivine said:


> But that's just plan daft! Surely something doesn't need to be complex to merit being elevated to sticky-dom? And there is nothing wrong with your English; all the points you raised were perfectly clear and concise. Given that your post contained such excellent advice, it seems a real shame that it hasn't been made a sticky


*nods* totally agree and it's applicable to all types of reps not just one or two :2thumb:
couldn't see a mod (eyesights gone lol) so have reported it for stickying : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Quick question, if your new to buying reps...

I'm hopefully getting 2 corns (if im not allowed then i'll get 1) from the same seller but both from a different clutchs.
They'd both go in different RUBS but share the same heatmat (dw, big enough to cover 1.3 of both RUB) so would i need to quarentine them?

How would i be able to do this... and what does it _really_ mean? A.k.a should you create a spreadsheet of feeds and poos and sheds? That sorta thing? 

I will read into more complex instructions but would like to know in simple terms so my brain can compute! :lol2:
If you're outside with them, can corns go outside?

Thanks alot, abbie


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

WD on getting it stickied :2thumb:


----------



## daniel2639 (May 24, 2009)

ooh now this sounds good  i might get him "vetted" but will a normal standard vetanary be ok? excellent topic G


----------



## justme (Apr 17, 2009)

*Crypto?*

All new to this so not sure if I've posted in the right bit. 
I have acquired 3 leo's 2 juveniles and one adult. I kept them quarantined for 5 months 2 seemed well the other was a little thin. 
I introduced to 2 healthy ones to my other leos keeping the thinner one segregated. 
Now after another month of wastage believe she has crypto. Could the other two have it as well, if so have I just basically introduced crypto to all my babies? Help!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

justme said:


> All new to this so not sure if I've posted in the right bit.
> I have acquired 3 leo's 2 juveniles and one adult. I kept them quarantined for 5 months 2 seemed well the other was a little thin.
> I introduced to 2 healthy ones to my other leos keeping the thinner one segregated.
> Now after another month of wastage believe she has crypto. Could the other two have it as well, if so have I just basically introduced crypto to all my babies? Help!


if they have crypto and they have been living with others, then yes unfortuantly they will also have it. if you have anymore in your collection i would advise moving or PTS.. 

do you know its defintaly Crypto?

EDIT - if they were togther, then seperated then put with your existing ones.. then yes, posibly..
but have they definatly got crypto?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

*bumpybump*


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow no i understand it all. Its so much clearer? Thanks freeky!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

in the gecko said:


> Wow no i understand it all. Its so much clearer? Thanks freeky!


your welcome


----------



## Reptiles'r'us (Sep 17, 2009)

*Hi there, i'm a newbie and found this really interesting as i have a male and female and looking to get a second female and didnt know about quarantine :s how long should i quarantine the new female before i can introduce her to the others? *

*thanks in advance *


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Reptiles'r'us said:


> *Hi there, i'm a newbie and found this really interesting as i have a male and female and looking to get a second female and didnt know about quarantine :s how long should i quarantine the new female before i can introduce her to the others? *
> 
> *thanks in advance *



i woudl advise 3 months +


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Re the suggestion of a 3 month quarantine period. Wonder if someone could tell me the names of the diseases/infections that have an incubation period of 3 months?


----------



## Chris_and_Kellogs (Mar 22, 2010)

I wish I would have read this before I introduced my new Leo. They seem to be gettin on alright now (they were gettin a tad stroppy) but totally didnt think about the ilness side


----------



## sean_mac (Feb 22, 2009)

very good 2 no


----------



## maesmith (Jul 26, 2010)

great post


----------



## optispart (Aug 24, 2010)

nice one!


----------



## webzdebs (Jun 21, 2010)

great thread, very helpful and informative


----------

